# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Ежеквартальная форма 6-НДФЛ утверждена и находится на регистрации

## alexandr_ll

*Ежеквартальная форма 6-НДФЛ утверждена и находится на регистрации*

29.10.2015 
ФНС утвердила новую ежеквартальную отчетность для работодателей – форму 6-НДФЛ. Сейчас она находится на регистрации в Минюсте. В новой форме налоговые агенты должны будут отчитываться о доходах физических лиц за первый квартал, полугодие и 9 месяцев. 
Напомним, ежеквартальное предоставление работодателями с 2016 года расчетов по НДФЛ предусмотрено Федеральным законом от 02.05.2015 № 113-ФЗ, который внес изменения, в том числе, в пункт 2 статьи 230 НК РФ. Утвержденная форма 6-НДФЛ будет реализована в учетных программах «1С» в «новогодних» релизах.


Подробнее: http://buh.ru/news/uchet_nalogi/45396/

----------

